# Motor Homes as BOVs



## glenntwo

Been lurking around here for a long time now and I just don't see any talk about MHs being used as BOVs. Seems to me a good diesel MH, modded and set up for a tow vehicle (toad) would do a nice job. there are lots of things that you can do to older MHs, and the technology in them is the perfect kind; simple and reliable. 

I can see where hiding one may be a bit of an issue. but other than that and the fuel/maintenance issues that you might have with any vehicle, what other negatives could there be?


----------



## The_Blob

just about anything that can be said on the subject has been at:

Cheaprvliving.com

I'm currently living IN my 1983 Pace Arrow...


----------



## glenntwo

I've seen that site. I hadn't looked at it in quite some time and I see that it has a lot more info now than it did a few years ago. 

Still not quite what I'm looking for though. Those guys are just doing variations on the "van-dwelling" thing. Seems to me that most of that can be covered by buying a good used Class B mini-motorhome. I already have one and it's great for urban stealth-camping, as I use it to live in when I'm on the road working. But for a long-term excursion, she may not be the best option, especially if you are talking about two or more people. Old Intervec Falcons (83-90 model years) are great, especially if you can find a diesel one with a genset. And you don't have to shell out $70-$100K like you do for a PleasureWay or any of the new sprinter van-based models. A good class B already has the built-in head, shower, stove sink and fridge, and you can pick one up off the CL for anywhere from $2K- $8K depending on year, condition, model, mileage, and options. Add on your bike racks, rooftop carriers and what-not and your set for hiding out at WalMart or the local county camp ground.

But what I am interested in is larger vehicles, like a class A or C MH in the 24-30' range, diesel driven maybe from the late 70's to mid 80's model years. Not a behemoth 40-50 footer, but in the mid-range size, stripped of all the fancy decals and painted a neutral color. 

I'm looking at a vehicle that you could pile a family into, hook a secondary vehicle on the back (preferably diesel too) and go. Pre-outfit her with extra large tanks for fuel and water, maybe a tertiary vehicle (scooter, motorbike or bicycles) and whatever else you think you need and head out to nowhere.

Has anyone attempted anything along those lines?

Edit: You have a PA? Isn't that at least a 23-28' class C?


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

hell glen2...we have 2 big class A's....'78 Executive 32' and a '96 36'.......great BOV'z



















and for off roadin', we have a 14' slide-in....










plus they all have their own bars!!....lol


----------



## The_Blob

glenntwo said:


> Edit: You have a PA? Isn't that at least a 23-28' class C?


it's a 28' (27'10") classs A diesel, so it's more like a bus than a van

having that large overhang would be nice for extra sleeping (and roof space) tho


----------



## HozayBuck

I've been watching this thread but it seems to have drizzled out... I think it's one worth pursuing for many ppl..

I have a 25 ft all weather trailer but it takes my truck to move it... but I can haul a lot of stuff in it.. while having sleeping, cooking and heating all in one place...

I don't plan to bug out...but if forced to it will be home for all of us.. I got a few good ideas from some of the posts in this thread.. and can see I need to take a more positive look at it...and ideas are popping up as I type... I did look at the idea of a solar set up but in truth would not gain much out of it against the costs..

I do have a super quiet Honda gennie and can charge the battery's with that I think it runs 14 hrs on one tank..about 1 1/2 gal... 

Something else to think about is I can store a lot of preps in there right now.. since it's parked right by my cabin.. 

More thought on it...


----------



## TommyJefferson

glenntwo said:


> I just don't see any talk about MHs being used as BOVs.


I think that is because a large, fragile, fuel guzzling vehicle would not be a prudent choice for most Bug Out situations.


----------



## HamiltonFelix

OK, so first define "Bugout Vehicle," so we know what we're talking about. 

For some, it's a vehicle that will help you retreat way up into the hills. 

For some, it's a vehicle that will help you get home from the city when TSHTF. 

For some, it's a home on wheels because they plan to live in it, rather than using it to reach a destination residence. 

I know some folks who look at old Winnebagos or travel trailers as their backup residences, in case the rotten economy results in losing their homes. 


So which kind of bugout vehicle are we talking about here?


----------



## NaeKid

HamiltonFelix said:


> OK, so first define "Bugout Vehicle," so we know what we're talking about.
> 
> For some, it's a vehicle that will help you retreat way up into the hills.
> 
> For some, it's a vehicle that will help you get home from the city when TSHTF.
> 
> For some, it's a home on wheels because they plan to live in it, rather than using it to reach a destination residence.
> 
> I know some folks who look at old Winnebagos or travel trailers as their backup residences, in case the rotten economy results in losing their homes.
> 
> So which kind of bugout vehicle are we talking about here?


Most define a BOV as being a vehicle that will be able to traverse all kinds of terrain safely and efficiently. By that description, a motorhome isn't really the best BOV as it can be easily grid-locked during bad situation (weather, earthquake, etc). The best "motorhome" like vehicle would be something like the SportsMobile:










The next best BOV would be something like a slightly modified Jeep GrandCherokee (add on heavy-duty bumpers, winch, ARB roof-top-tent, axle-lockers and bigger tires).

The next level is going very small with your vehicle choice and that would be a dual-sport motorbike in the variety of the Suzuki DR-series or the Kawasaki KLR-series or maybe even a bigger dual-sport touring bike like made by BMW in the GS-series.

The problem with picking the "perfect" BOV is that there is no such thing. Some situations may require small nimble motorbikes, some situations you can get away with a Jeep or Suburban, some situations you can rely on a full-size van or motorhome or even a massive 18-wheeler.

Not everyone can own / operate every single style of BOV, what we need to do is tune our vehicle(s) of choice to become the best BOV possible.


----------



## HamiltonFelix

Funny you should mention a modified Grand Cherokee. Not the most common SUV for lifting and otherwise "improving." But here's a shot of our personal vehicle next to my POS Escape Hybrid "work car." 

Next on the list, now that the 5½" Rock Krawler suspension and tall tires have been done, is making a front end guard that slips into the two 1¼" receivers on the front (original owner had a towbar to pull this behind a motorhome) and includes a 2" receiver for my receiver winch mount. 

Protection on both ends needs to be improved, hopefully without adding too much weight out and the very ends of the vehicle. And spare storage needs to be addressed, since the original tire well no longer fits. Naturally, the front end guard will support some auxiliary lights. 

Along with a bugout pack geared to the area and planned evacuation, a vehicle should include tools to help "make your own offramp," should that be necessary and a fence or gate need to be dealt with. I'm really wondering of the traditional bolt cutters and hacksaw should be supplemented with a Dremel 8200 and some 1½" cutoff discs. 

BTW, I really like that van above. :2thumb: My wife would be trying to fit bigger rubber onto it (this is her Jeep). 

If the purpose is to Get Out of Dodge, come hell or high water, one keeps wondering about alternatives to blocked roads. Depending on your brand of disaster, a road or bridge that you really need could be gone. Other than putting on one's pack and hoofing it, I'm thinking it might be good to carry a bicycle. We recently got bikes. Wheels are quick to remove; with wheels off and maybe handlebars turned, a bike packs into a reasonable space. Heck, that van is big enough to carry my old 1976 Honda CT 90 inside. But I'd still have a bike. You can "portage" on foot past totally impassible spots, then use the bike. There's a fair bit of old railroad right-of-way on my wife's route home...


----------



## NaeKid

The only reason why I made mention of Jeeps is because there are five of them in my current collection with a couple more planning on making homes in my backyard :sssh:


----------



## HamiltonFelix

Aha! A Jeep guy. Sort of like I was with my Cornbinders. But I run short on time. Maybe have to retire the '66, possibly resurrect the '56... All it takes is time and money, eh? 

Hey, does the hunter green 2000 Crown Vic with spotlights and pushbars count as a BOV? 

If I get the Suzuki DL650 back out of the garage and slap on the luggage, it could be a BOV.

I've got a slowly disintegrating 27 ft. 1970 Winnebago that a friend had, not as BOV, but as storage shed on wheels. There's a use for that old RV that just isn't worth fixing up. Welcome to the ******* World.


----------



## NaeKid

I also have three motorbikes at home - the oldest being an '81 Suzuki GS850/GL with Vetter fairing / saddlebags. I am doing some work on it this winter, was thinking of making it a "theme" bike where the theme is from the comic-book / movies called "The Punisher" - it really has that look 'bout it.

The next oldest is an '05 KLR650 - my BOV motorbike and finally, there is an '08 Suzuki S40 in the garage. My ultimate BOV-based motorbike is built off of the BossHoss .... but it is only a dream ...


----------



## sailaway

I have a 15' 1964 4 Seasons travel trailer that I've been rehabbing but is quite primitive and has issues for long term living use. It will hold alot of preps and I would like to use it as a first stop location to restock and go on to a more permanent and secluded BOL.

I also have a 1983 Yahama 550 that will get me places without being caught in traffic however it needs carrying bags and I don't know how to cary the security chief on it. (lab pup) I have thought about a small motorcycle trailer.

I have also noticed more and more slide in campers out in the woods.


----------



## K9-Handler

Another Jeep Guy!




























It's powered by a 5.7 Hemi, and besides being able to crawl just about anywhere, it can do 100 mph by the end of the entrance ramp!


----------



## HamiltonFelix

I LIKE it! :2thumb: Receivers on both ends, that's a Good Thing. 

I know my wife will be envious if she sees that safari rack on top. 

Actually, I've been thinking a bit about the motorhome thing. Just owning one is an expense. Too many people have them but seldom use them. Since lots of folks have 3/4 ton or heavier pickups, I'm thinking that a good camper is a better deal. A camper in my 4x4 F250 is a decent RV when we need one, and it's quickly dropped off to become a temporary home in just about any place the truck can get to. 

I haven't looked it my Jayco pop-up trailer since my 2008-2009 divorce, and I'm pretty sure it will need new canvas. So I think watching for a good deal on a leak-free camper makes sense at this point.


----------



## Tweto

I don't see anybody talking about this, so I will. Anybody that is truely serious about their BOV has to have limited slip axles (at least one axle). 

A truck with just limited slip on the rear axle and no four wheel drive will almost be as good as a truck with four wheel drive with no limited slip axles. However, a truck with four wheel drive and limited slip is almost unstopable. I have owned all versions.

Limited slip, traction lock, positraction are some of the other names. All 3 have slightly differant mechanical functions but will serve you well.

I'm unfamilar with the newer four wheel drives with electronic traction control.

Food for thought:sssh:


----------



## NaeKid

I personally don't care for the electronic traction control in off-road situations. How it works is it will use a computer to fire impulses at the brakes, one corner at a time till something grabs. In my vehicles, I run lockers (Aussie) and/or factor posi-units. My two primary Jeeps are both equipped with winches (8,000lb unit on my DD and 9,500lb unit on my off-roader).

Personally, I think that any 4-wheel'd vehicle that is expected to be used as a BOV should be equipp'd with heavy-duty bumpers, axle-lockers and at least one winch. With that winch, basic winching-equipment such as tree-savers, grab-hook-chains, screw-shackles and snatch-blocks should always be carried. Warn makes a nice kit with all of that in it, ready for use - you can find the kit just about everywhere that sells Warn Winches ... even many autoparts stores.


----------



## Tweto

Naekid;

Complete agreement. I might had long range fuel tank(s), a high lift jack, and a small plug in (12v) air compressor.


----------



## tsrwivey

glenntwo said:


> I'm looking at a vehicle that you could pile a family into, hook a secondary vehicle on the back (preferably diesel too) and go. Pre-outfit her with extra large tanks for fuel and water, maybe a tertiary vehicle (scooter, motorbike or bicycles) and whatever else you think you need and head out to nowhere.
> 
> Has anyone attempted anything along those lines?


We have a 27' Aljo 5th wheel with a generator. The 1 ton that pulls it holds 140 gallons of diesel. We keep it completely stocked with everything we'd need regardless of the season.

Some day, when we can use it more & life settles down a bit, we'll probably upgrade to a motorhome. Right now, the last thing poor hubby needs is another motor to maintain.


----------



## HamiltonFelix

I agree on limited slip or lockers. I also strongly agree on NO electronics. For years, my "work car" was '79 Jimmy, '87 Jimmy, '95 Bronco, full sized 4x4's. Then a PC Manager who disliked the Operators here stuck us with 2009 Escape Hybrids. Those things have all manner or traction control, anti-skid, anti-lock, you name it. This is on top of being tinkertoys and overweight for their suspension design. Pull into 6-8 inches of wet heavy snow, and it loses its mind: a bit of wheel spin causes traction control to stop powering the wheels, then it stops and settles, so it allows power to the wheel, which slips and gets stopped again. The worthless POS just shudders and hangs up in something the old Bronco cruised through. Also, one of the Hydro Operators here came very close to going over the bank when his Escape ended up going backward down a steep hill and could not be stopped -- apparently anti-lock didn't want to apply the brakes. 

Our Grand Cherokee has the Quadra Drive option that was offered on the WJ's (99-04 Grand Cherokees). It uses no electronics to engage lockers. Differing speed between the sidegears drives a gerotor type oil pump and that ouput drives the progressive locker. Front, rear and center differentials work this way (unless you shift to Low Range, which locks the center diff), so if one tire has traction the vehicle will move. The system has been disparaged as not terribly durable, but I've also been told it's because owners don't take seriously the requirement that all tires match in size. You rotate tires frequently, using a 5 tire pattern. You do not wear them halfway down, then replace a flat with a brand new spare. 

While the Grand Cherokee is a good effort at providing an "idiot proof" luxury SUV, my personal choice for a serious offroad vehicle would be manual lockers like ARB or some such. You won't see Detroit sell anything like that, because of the liability. Some idiot would lock the axles then fail to make a turn and sue the manufacturer. 

I like the idea of heavy wiring and a receiver on both ends, a winch that can be used on either end or elsewhere. OTOH, if you're planning extended use like a small logging operation, then a big PTO winch is the way to go. "Getting unstuck" winches can be electric. 

The whole difficulty with the original topic of motorhome as BOV, is size. If it's big it won't go very far up into those heavily wooded hills. But it's a dwelling and it can carry a lot. Everyone has to choose his own compromise.


----------



## Ur5hittingMe

Love my RV. very manuverable and fully self contained. although as stated before, a big RV might get hung up traffic during a panic to flee.. 
I am hoping, planning and praying that I can bug in.. but if not, we are capable to be on the highway in under 60 minutes fully loaded with 300 gals of diesel, 300 gals of freshwater, and all my preps in a tagalong trailer hitched up to the RV.. 
BUT.. I'd rather stay home ....


----------



## Tweto

Ur5hittingMe said:


> Love my RV. very manuverable and fully self contained. although as stated before, a big RV might get hung up traffic during a panic to flee..
> I am hoping, planning and praying that I can bug in.. but if not, we are capable to be on the highway in under 60 minutes fully loaded with 300 gals of diesel, 300 gals of freshwater, and all my preps in a tagalong trailer hitched up to the RV..
> BUT.. I'd rather stay home ....


That looks like a 1 ton truck. Just in fluid weight you are hitting 3750 pounds, with camper, that might total close to 5000 pounds. In a bug out emergency situation I would be concerned about breaking an axle. Thats not good half way there.:

I have loaded my truck way past its limits and found that the brakes were almost useless. The mileage went from a normal 20mpg to 12mpg.


----------



## HamiltonFelix

That rig in the picture looks like a good compromise. Full sized pickup can still get around. Around here there are lots of logging roads, and if the trucks can get over 'em, a duallie pickup can. That rig will still go lots of places a big Winnebago won't. I'm all the more convinced I should save my shekels and watch for a deal on a camper to fit my old super cab 4x4 F250. It carried a camper in the past, so we can do it again.


----------



## jesusgatos

Not building my motorhome in preparation for any kind of apocalypse, but it sure does start a lot of those kind of conversations with some 'interesting' people.


----------



## Ur5hittingMe

Tweto said:


> That looks like a 1 ton truck. Just in fluid weight you are hitting 3750 pounds, with camper, that might total close to 5000 pounds. In a bug out emergency situation I would be concerned about breaking an axle. Thats not good half way there.:
> 
> I have loaded my truck way past its limits and found that the brakes were almost useless. The mileage went from a normal 20mpg to 12mpg.


All fluids and preps will be pulled along in a 5 ton , 12 foot trailer... Truck has air bags installed for suspension. Also has a "Super Hitch" extension which is capable of 1700 lbs tongue weight and 17000 lb towing... Camper itself weighs 2200 empty, so figuring around 3500 lbs in the bed is max. 
Have about 300000 highway miles using this setup and hauling trailer of comparable weight (not with this truck obviously, but similar truck and same camper) and "knock on wood" No problems as of yet... rides like a charm and cruises at 72 mph like there is nothing in the bed.. SUCKS fuel like its water though...

All in all... thanks for the feedback.... praying to BUG IN.....

Thanks


----------



## Ur5hittingMe

Ur5hittingMe said:


> All fluids and preps will be pulled along in a 5 ton , 12 foot trailer... Truck has air bags installed for suspension. Also has a "Super Hitch" extension which is capable of 1700 lbs tongue weight and 17000 lb towing... Camper itself weighs 2200 empty, so figuring around 3500 lbs in the bed is max.
> Have about 300000 highway miles using this setup and hauling trailer of comparable weight (not with this truck obviously, but similar truck and same camper) and "knock on wood" No problems as of yet... rides like a charm and cruises at 72 mph like there is nothing in the bed.. SUCKS fuel like its water though...
> 
> All in all... thanks for the feedback.... praying to BUG IN.....
> 
> Thanks


Bugging out wont matter anywho with the solar storm.... perdy as it is , it'll just be a big lawn ornament... to much electronics.... would LOVE to get an older dually with a cummins in it but they seem to be few and far between..


----------



## Ur5hittingMe

jesusgatos said:


> Not building my motorhome in preparation for any kind of apocalypse, but it sure does start a lot of those kind of conversations with some 'interesting' people.


Now thats a motorhome that wont get stuck in traffic


----------



## texican

I think a Motor Home would be just fine as a BOV.

IF you're the absolute first person in your state to hit the road. And, to do that, I think a person would have to be hitting the road quite a few times, jumping the gun, so to say, in order to be the first one out.

If they weren't 'firstest', then navigating a MH or really any vehicle, through the continuous parking lots that'd be on the highways, would be difficult to impossible.

Bug out when it's 'common knowledge' {Joe Sixpack figures out the s has htf) and it's too late. Too big to get through jams, impossible to get far off any kind of road, not adept at creek/stream crossings.

Stuck in a 'parking lot' jam, your rig is going to stand out above all the rest... the parking lot has run out of gas, and here you sit, a humongous vehicle, room to sleep lots of folks, and your going to have all the zombies looking at your rig... thinking that place is better than mine, and probably has more food and definitely water.

I have seen some MH's up some pretty gnarly mountain roads... but they bugged 'out' of there, before the deep snows came.


----------



## Tirediron

Tweto said:


> That looks like a 1 ton truck. Just in fluid weight you are hitting 3750 pounds, with camper, that might total close to 5000 pounds. In a bug out emergency situation I would be concerned about breaking an axle. Thats not good half way there.:
> 
> I have loaded my truck way past its limits and found that the brakes were almost useless. The mileage went from a normal 20mpg to 12mpg.


the whole 1 ton thing is a name people stick on 3500 series trucks , the front axle on that dodge is good for 6500# at least and the rear at least 10000# if the truck weighs 10000# that still leaves 6500# pay load so it is more like a 3 ton


----------



## pdxr13

The 4WD trucks mentioned above with front and rear hitches and winches can probably go anywhere. A 36' MH is an ON-ROAD vehicle. 
As a "bug-out" vehicle you had better be going somewhere in range of fuel you have aboard, where the MH can be safely parked for the duration. 
If things get bad, getting 7mpg with a 454 will not be how you want to burn fuel. The Honda 1000i super-thrifty battery-bank charging genset and chainsaws will be. 
I've seen some pretty-neat big Class-A's with recent rubber/batteries for less than $3K in the Portland Oregon metro IF YOU HAVE CASH. 
A one-way trip to a pre-built parking pad on some decent land with water would not be a bad end for these old beasts. They do heat pretty easily due to small cabin volume, and are a field kitchen on wheels. They can be very cheap if found sans plush interior, then can be converted to a rough cargo hauler as part of your convoy out. 
RV's are made of parts that are easy to re-purpose. Windows/doors/bathroom/kitchen/propane/electrical/panels all come out/off to be used in your new camp site, since the beast is best used as a large flatbed truck (if you can get gas) and can carry lots more if stripped to the deck. 

Bugging out as "driving around from one roadside camp to the next" in RV is a plan to become a pedestrian refugee. RV not moving is an interesting place to break into and look in the post-law era. 

Cheers.


----------



## survivalist72

This look like some mighty fine bullet magnets people have posted pictures of LOL 
Grey man is what you want. Unless you bugged out before TSHTF I look at an rv as a big bullet magnet. I have seen mobs block roads and flip them quite easily. And its a larger target. People see these and think (oh they must be prepared and have stuff in them I should take it).
A van or pickup truck is more my style and I can get in more places than a large rv can.
Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Tweto

survivalist72 said:


> This look like some mighty fine bullet magnets people have posted pictures of LOL
> Grey man is what you want. Unless you bugged out before TSHTF I look at an rv as a big bullet magnet. I have seen mobs block roads and flip them quite easily. And its a larger target. People see these and think (oh they must be prepared and have stuff in them I should take it).
> A van or pickup truck is more my style and I can get in more places than a large rv can.
> Just my two cents worth.


If I had to BO, I agree with you.:congrat: A grey man approach is best. If you knew that you had to BO then you should of had your BOL already stocked and then you just need to get yourself there.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

lol....and your BOV as in pickup truck can carry what we plan on carrying must be huge!.....we plan on buggin' out with around 20 in the group...good luck with yer pickup....................if its just a couple of peeps...maybe.......we've got that one covered too.....3 is 2...2 is 1......and 1 is none 

the plus side of the RV's is damn nice shelters when we arrive at the BOL.......


----------



## wolfer

*Motorhomes are just that Homes with Motors.*

I have read many survival posts as most of you have. I see people building country shelters and prepping urban housing. Many using wind and solar back-ups with battery banks and inverters. They have water storage and save fuel,food,and so forth.
My suggestion is buy an older motorhome if you have a place to park it beside your home. I have a 94 diesel i park beside my home when I am not using it. I have installed a 50 amp service panel outside that I plummed from my inside service panel. I intend to put a sewer connection to my house so I can dump the tank at home. Many people spend thousands of dollars on generators,batteries,solar and so forth which in my opinion could be had much cheaper by buying an older motorhome. No I am not talking about one with slides but has water storage, battery bank, diesel or gas storage, generator, propane storage, heater referigerator and many other amenities. You don't have to drive it just park it beside your home. you will have power when power goes out you can plug in your home freezer, heater and stay in the house or the motorhome. If you need to move you have that option as well. My take is it is cheaper to buy an older motorhome than all the components. plus you have fuel and water storage. mine has a full basement where I can store a ton of food. I have 100 gallons of water, radio, toilet and many other options.


----------



## 1969cj-5

jesusgatos said:


> Not building my motorhome in preparation for any kind of apocalypse, but it sure does start a lot of those kind of conversations with some 'interesting' people.


There is a kid on base here living in the dorms that drives one of these around from time to time. Bought it at auction and parks it at the dorm.


----------

